# Surfcasting with Penn 710Z



## phillykid (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello Everybody,

Anybody out there surf casting with a Penn 710Z? I've got two of them loaded with 15# mono on two Lami 9' glass rods. I noticed that the line doesn't lay on the spool evenly when I hold the rod at a 15-45 degree angle. It will lay on evenly when I hold the rod straight-up. It's like the reels want pressure applied to the mono when it's being reeled in. I've tried different drag settings and it doesn't seem t make a difference. A lot of line twist and birds nests. Anybody using braid? I use it on a 4500SMG and like it a lot.

Thanks


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I use a Penn 710 greenie on a lami 1083. Its basically the same reel. Being an older design it doesn't have the latest line laying technology. But they are still coveted reels that are used alot, especially in the northeast where plugging for stripers is more common. What makes them so great is that they are so dependableand built like tanks. Go ahead and drop it in the sand or surf. Not gonna hurt the reel. Can't do that with a shimano (and I'm a shimano fan). Very easy to clean and maintain yourself. Most use Fireline 14lb or 20lb test. It works great with those reels. They don't do so well with regular braid. Give fireline a try, and don't worry about the line being exactly level on the reel. If you're still unhappy, you can always send them to me.


----------



## phillykid (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Brother, I'll give Fireline a try. I've used Andy and Trilene and for this reel/application, I'm not happy with either. Glad to hear that others have the same vision I do-old school. Good fishing.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

I fish a 704 as my go to and yup it's a tank! No problems with braid on it what-so-ever. Nice to see some old Penn love!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The old Penn Z reels are highly prized here in the Panhandle. The 706z especially.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm a Philly Kid too...grew up on Penn reels.

Currently have two 710s and two 704s in the rotation. Use fireline and big game mono.

I got laughed at at James River Pier last fall for using a greenie. Guy had a WalMart special "Shakespeare"...yeah right, bud.

As for line lay, you can adjust a little tiny bit by bending the tab of the bail release lever. Nor much room here...if you adjust too much it will no longer fit into the slot in the side panel of the bail arm. However, if it is bent too low, it can create a "reverse cone" on the line with top of spool being wider than bottom.

Best to quit while you're ahead if you start messing with this adjustment. If bail is straight and the line roller is parallel to the rotor cup, you're good.

My 710s have a slight taper on the line, the top of the spool is a bit narrower than the bottom...I assume this is correct.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

I know this is an older thread, but i have a question. How much 14 lb fireline will fit on the 710 spool?


----------

